# Smallest Brembo 4 piston caliper



## vitocorneleus (Nov 19, 2004)

So I'm looking to upgrade to 4 pistons on the fronts, and I'm trying to find the smallest Brembos out there. I need them to fit 280mm discs, and I would like them to fit under 15" wheels. It would also be nice it they bolted up to mk2 caliper carriers, but that's not required. I've heard that the ones off of a Cupra R or Ibiza are pretty small, but I have no way of confirming this. Anyone know?


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

boxster calipers are pretty small


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Smallest Brembo 4 piston caliper (vitocorneleus)*

The most compact 4 piston I know of is the Wilwood.
Call RPI, they use to have just the caliper and brackets.
http://www.rpiequipped.com/ca/...d=449


----------



## vitocorneleus (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Smallest Brembo 4 piston caliper (greyhare)*

I don't like Wilwood. Personal preference. Nobody from Europe on here knows if you can fit 15" wheels on a Cupra R?


----------



## vr6tjet2 (Jan 11, 2004)

I used some dual piston calipers from the Audi, and the fit under my 15's with like a quarter inch clearance. I had 17's on them before & didn't have enough offset.
These are more braking power than is needed. The pads are much larger than the stock pads, and if you really step into the pedal they will lock the tires up at any speed!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Smallest Brembo 4 piston caliper (vitocorneleus)*

What size are the Cupra R brakes?
288mm (11.3") or smaller should fit under 15" wheels.
What calipers are on the Cupra? Caliper to spoke clearance is determined by caliper, wheel offset and spoke design.


----------

